# New weightwatchers Pro points plan



## Carina1962 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've started the new WW pro points plan and i can't get my head round the fact that you can eat 29 points daily PLUS 49 points weekly and be able to lose weight, so what's the catch?  is anyone doing this plan and what do you think of it?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't answer your question, but when they introduced this new points plan there was one of their representatives on the Today programme on Radio 4 a couple of weeks ago now.

She seemed to be saying that they were moving away from counting calories and more to these points things because apparently, for some foods, we can't actually make use of all the calories anyway. I think that was the gist of it (I kept dozing off)!

Andy


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry I dont know the answers, but I hope you don't mind me asking a question in your thread!

Do you know what info you get if you join up online? Do they tell you what food equals how many points?

Thinking of joining because I need some structure!


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 18, 2010)

From what i gather from Tuesday's meeting, points are now calculated by protein, carbohydrates, fat and fibre instead of the old way which was calories and saturated fat, apparently like you say, calories are a thing of the past now.  Also, some points in foods have doubled so if on the old system a particular food was 1 or 2 points, on the new pro points it can be 3 or 4 so all in all i think it balances out but it is certainly more flexible so i am getting to grips with it slowly and will see next Tues if i get a weight loss.  Katie, not sure about online WW, sorry.


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

No worries Carina  Thanks for the info about the new points system.  My friend remembers the old points by heart and puts herself on the diet whenever she feels she needs to 

I had a look at the website and the online version does look quite good.  I would go to the meetings, but I think my nearest WW is a bit too far for me to walk and on at 9.30am so useless for when I (hopefully) get a full time job.

As soon as I get the money I'm going to sign up for 3 months


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2010)

Ive joined weightwatchers online  It went off to a bad start as I'd say I drank about 1000 point on friday night 

Been better since then. Today I realised I eat about twice as much pasta as I should so it is def helping with portion control  Need to cut down on alcohol!


----------



## bev (Nov 21, 2010)

How much is it to join on-line.Bev


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2010)

bev said:


> How much is it to join on-line.Bev



It was about ?30 for three months - special offer


----------



## katie (Nov 22, 2010)

I have also found I use up far too many points by having a teaspoon of sugar in my tea/coffee. Damnit - I hate sweetner and crave the sweetness, especially in a morning cuppa.  Must try to change this


----------

